# Microsynodontis baetesii



## rift lake (Nov 8, 2012)

Thinking of adding this cat to my African Cichlid tank,need info in this synodontis, has anyone had one, any info would be helpfull


----------



## Alion25 (Mar 13, 2012)

How aggressive do your African Cichlids tend to be? If they are not too aggressive, then go for it. I have several species living with my African Cichlids that online say should not be kept with cichlids.


----------



## rift lake (Nov 8, 2012)

3 Leilupi 1 Daffodill ( its mate died) and aproxx 17 6 month old Fry. They were out of this one sp I added 2 pygmy synodontis cats.They fit in very well and will stay small with a max size is about 4 inches


----------

